# Fall Run



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Consecutive days of cold. Predict it will starttomorrow and continue through the weekend.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Pretty sure it already happend...unless theres another one to come.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah....This front will get more heading out.....it aint over yet.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

> *F|nz (11/26/2009)*Yeah....This front will get more heading out.....it aint over yet.


I'm all for that!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

It would not take much to be better than the pitiful excuse for a run that I have seen this year....


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Linkovich (11/26/2009)*Pretty sure it already happend...unless theres another one to come.


Don't know when or where you got those, but there were still plenty of fish near the rivers this week. It's not over.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

That is a huge haul, Hell anything over about 25 is just bragin lol! I would settle for 3 on the same trip. Any wad giggers out there?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

> *Death From Above (11/26/2009)*
> 
> Don't know when or where you got those, but there were still plenty of fish near the rivers this week. It's not over.




Those were abouttwo weeks ago near the pass right after the storm. We did the same the next night then only a couple fish a night since then.



Glad to hear there are still fish in the rivers. I was about to hang my gig for this fall, may have to give it another go.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

So do you think they will be in the pass this weekend (11/28-29)?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Wish I could give it a shot! Looks like they are beginning to make the move. That is a pretty sweet haul in the pic! I bet in the coming days the pics will be where you won't even be able to see the deck of the boat. Big'uns! Hope all of you have a great time out and I gotta give it to ya, this takes going when the temp has dropped LOW. I was thinking the fall run was just around 70 degrees. The outside temp makes my lights shine on the water and they make almost steam in the the light beams when its this cold on the water. 

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, got back after 4 hours in Destin pass with nota! Saw six giggers total, talked to all with a combined total of 3 fish. A guy in a sweet jon boat set up popped 2, a guy 10 feet from us popped a 17-18 inch fish (waist deep water with a flash light I was impressed). Me and my buddy got there right at tide change 7:45, walked from the bridge to the gulf and back. The tide was realy rippin out a little dangerous above knee deep for wade giggers. Personaly i do better in the sound. The area was prime grounds. We could either not see them or they were not there. Even with a strike out, cool experence.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

> *Shiznik (11/28/2009)*Wish I could give it a shot! Looks like they are beginning to make the move. That is a pretty sweet haul in the pic! I bet in the coming days the pics will be where you won't even be able to see the deck of the boat. Big'uns! Hope all of you have a great time out and I gotta give it to ya, this takes going when the temp has dropped LOW. I was thinking the fall run was just around 70 degrees. The outside temp makes my lights shine on the water and they make almost steam in the the light beams when its this cold on the water.
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


We could have done it in the night of thatpic but that was our 3 man limit. We stuck all those in an hour and a half and had to leave them running. Same story the night before, thats why I was thinking the big push had already happened.


----------

